# Some Recent Digital Art



## Gray (Dec 24, 2011)

Just joined the forum and are always looking for new art sites to share and learn from. I've been doing digital art, both vector and raster for about 10 years. Mostly seem to draw machines but also other subjects at times. Three of my more recent illustrations.
Flowers in a Glass referenced from my own yard, Miller race cars on the track and a pair of Martin Baker aircraft from the 30-40's.


----------

